# synapse or caad9?



## g-dawg (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm looking for my first road bike. I'm looking at the synapse alloy 5 or the caad9-5. I'm leaning toward the synapse due to the option of the triple crankset. Are there any advantages or disadvantages between the two bikes. Thank you for any replies.


----------



## 19surf74 (Feb 1, 2009)

Stick with the CAAD9, you won't go wrong! Not to mention it's "Made in America!"


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

If you are a young, testosterone poisoned rider who wants to go fast, get better and possibly race in the future, get the CAAD9. If you are just an avaerage Joe who wants to go out for a leisurely ride on the weekends, but still wants a bike that can motor along at a good pace, get the Synapse. I'm a 48year old guy who is less than in perfect shape, who could stand to lose some weight, and the Synapse is perfect for me.


----------



## learlove (Jan 18, 2009)

get the caad 9 seven. it has either the compact or triple. and it is built in the US. toss thoes skilled welders in PA a bone they are about to get screwed by corp. greed. besides the 4 year old chinola kid chained to a bench sanding synapse frames needs a vacation.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Caad 9.


----------



## SwooshDaddy (May 8, 2009)

I'm new to road riding, as I was a mtb'er for years. I went to my LBS and tested bikes for a month before making a decision, and ended up with a Synapse 5 Alloy like you are looking at. My reason for buying it are like others have said, since I won't be racing with it, it's a bit more comfortable than the Caad. But I think it's built for more than just the "leisurely weekend rider". I think the comfortable position makes it easier to go long distances, and I've logged 170 miles in the past 5 days. 

Also, there's a BIG AMERICAN FLAG right on the top tube that says "MADE IN AMERICA", which was one of the deciding factors in my decision!!!
Check Cannondale's website, it says it on there too.


----------



## g-dawg (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm actually a testosterone filled 43 year old looking for something faster than my mountain bike, to keep up with the faster riders in my group.


----------



## SwooshDaddy (May 8, 2009)

it would be faster with a Caad


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

Rode the Synapse...but happily went with the 50cm CAAD 9. I'm replacing the stock Sora gruppo for Ultegra and upgrading the wheels for Ksyrium SL. Is that good for a sub-16lb weight?


----------



## BikeFixer (May 19, 2009)

cyclust said:


> If you are a young, testosterone poisoned rider who wants to go fast, get better and possibly race in the future, get the CAAD9. If you are just an avaerage Joe who wants to go out for a leisurely ride on the weekends, but still wants a bike that can motor along at a good pace, get the Synapse. I'm a 48year old guy who is less than in perfect shape, who could stand to lose some weight, and the Synapse is perfect for me.



What He said :thumbsup:


----------



## E-Mobile CT (May 29, 2009)

I've been racing on a CAAD 9 for 2 years. The bike is awesome. If you want to pick up your speed, the CAAD 9 makes it pretty easy to do so with it's stiffness. Great for power transfer. Synapse is more of a comfort bike if you are looking for a comfortable ride. That is something to think about, the Synapse is carbon and will give you a nice smooth ride. On the other hand, the CAAD 9 being full aluminum is not well known for soaking up the bumps in the road.


----------



## BikeFixer (May 19, 2009)

E-Mobile CT said:


> On the other hand, the CAAD 9 being full aluminum is not well known for soaking up the bumps in the road.


It's really not that bad though.

I have a CAAD 9 with Dura Ace on it and it's fast and stiff and handles awesome


----------



## E-Mobile CT (May 29, 2009)

BikeFixer, you bring up a good point. You really don't notice too much of a difference unless you are riding on some reallllllllly rough roads. CAAD 9 is great and is a workhorse of a bike and I loved mine until it sadly got destroyed in a crit this past saturday. :sad:


----------



## RichieNY (Jun 4, 2009)

My LBS said that Cannondale was just about out of 2009 CAAD 9's and that the 2010's would be out in July. Also said that it was not clear if the 2010's would be "Made In the USA" or from the far east. 

Anyone know if that is correct? I would really like to have that decal on the seat stays, not to mention the Pennsylvania boys expert attentions.


----------



## thormelson (Jul 28, 2008)

I have a Synapse 5 (though it is carbon) and a CAAD9 5. The Synapse is certainly the more comfortable ride but the CAAD is not harsh.
Riding position on the Synapse is more upright and takes some tension off the back. The CAAD is, as others have said, more for speed. 
Ask yourself what type of riding you will be doing? Then choose the bike based on that.
Either way you go, you'll have a great bike.


----------



## rangerdavid (Jun 3, 2009)

I just got the CAAD9 6 today after test riding just about everything on two wheels. I'm 50, a bit over weight, and loving the crap out of riding for fun. Not intending to race, but with the 9, i have the option. ITs a great bike, and yes, the USA tag on the top is awsome!! also, the "handmade in the USA" decal is cool.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Congrat on your new caad 9, enjoy the ride.


----------



## RichieNY (Jun 4, 2009)

My LBS is advisingme to go with the BB30 bottom bracket for the stifness. Are there any disadvantages to going with the BB30. Will it limit me in terms of crankset options - or example f I wanted to throw a Campy on it? 

I have heard the BB30 is an improvement over others, but I don't want to be locked into anything.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

You can go with Campy BB30 adaptors and won't be locked.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

RichieNY said:


> My LBS is advisingme to go with the BB30 bottom bracket for the stifness. Are there any disadvantages to going with the BB30. Will it limit me in terms of crankset options - or example f I wanted to throw a Campy on it?
> 
> I have heard the BB30 is an improvement over others, but I don't want to be locked into anything.


If you're not planning on getting a BB30 crankset to take advantage of the benefits, don't get a BB30 frame. What's the point of buying a BB30 specific frame over a standard frame, only to install the adapter?

In my opinion, if you REALLY want to spring for the BB30 frameset, get the Cannondale cranks. Otherwise don't bother.


----------

